# workplace vivarium



## Malhavoc's (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello All;
I find myself working in an office space, with the usual hallogen lighting, sparse desk, hum of the computers.. and was thinking a vivarium would be nice, Now; we have a strict no flower rule at work due to allergens but I did get permission for a small vivarium, and due to a recent thread, was actualy thinking of trying some kind of mushroom culture but need some input.

Would a mushroom vivarium culture be possible? 
If so what would it need and how could it be set up?
I am aware Fungi usualy sprout die then sprout again, any recommended types?


----------



## poisoned (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, if you want to grow shrooms than make sure you grow the magical ones.

I don't think you'd have much success with mushrooms in office space. Environment that is suitable for mushrooms is also suitable for other kind of fungi. Keeping them sterile in office space is very hard.

I don't understand why you're not allowed to have non-flowering plants in office, ie pothos?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, I am allowed non flowering plants, I just like to have the different desk. The unique stop, that is one of my concearns fact that the office is sterile and any fungi that may grow in such an enviroment, could potentialy infect the building itself, hence the contained vivarium idea.


----------

